# market goofiness



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Had a lady looking at my soap today who didn't want to buy it because it was made with oils, and she can't put any oils on her skin because she's on the HCG diet. I told her that you can't make soap without some sort of oils or fats, and she said that she found some at Trader Joe's but it really dried out her skin. I explained how soap is made, and that after it's soap, it's not oils any more, it's just soap and you're not going to get fat from washing yourself and it's not really going to be absorbed into your skin in any appreciable amount. She took a sample anyway, but gee, where do people come up with this stuff??? :sigh :nooo


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh dear- that is almost as goofy as the soap is filthy statement!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I got the same thing last weekend! She asked if I had any soap made without oil. I said there is no soap without oil. She named a detergent and I explained how that is not the same as soap. She was on a diet where she couldn't have any oil for another 2 weeks or something like that and said she was really sorry she couldn't buy any. I told her to buy a bar and save it for a couple of weeks but instead she just took my business card.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I had a lady ask me if the lard in my soap would make her fat. Where do people come up with this stuff!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the chuckles, ladies.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Did a little research on that diet, out of curiosity. They basically get injections of HCG (human pregnancy hormone) and are restricted to 500 calories/day. Hmmmm....I wonder which of those things will actually cause you to lose weight? Of course, at 500 calories/day, you might as well sign yourself up for a concentration camp.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

hsmomof4 said:


> Did a little research on that diet, out of curiosity. They basically get injections of HCG (human pregnancy hormone) and are restricted to 500 calories/day. Hmmmm....I wonder which of those things will actually cause you to lose weight? Of course, at 500 calories/day, you might as well sign yourself up for a concentration camp.


Uhhh... that, right there, is "natural selection" hard at work...


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks! I just got my 2nd laugh from dgi today


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I had a guy call me & ask if he could EAT my Oatmeal, Goat Milk & Honey soap because it smelled like candy & ingredient list had edible products! REALLY?!??

Crazy folks! :crazy


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

At 500 calories/day :really they are not in there right mind!!! :crazy
Fran


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I had a friend do this diet - and it's nuts! They're not allowed to exercise or walk too far or anything. You're basically starving your body, but the HCg tricks your body into thinking it's not starving so it still burns fat and doesn't go into self-preservation mode.

Talk about unhealthy!

PJ


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Shampoos, dish soaps, liquid soaps, lotions, creams, ointments, excetera, not allowed on the HCG. It is crazy. My friend that is a nurse says its a big big scam. Starvation diet is no way to go and she sys it can play awful with hormonal levels.
Anyway...we live in a mad mad world and people do odd and bezaire things to get what they want.
Tam


----------

